# Treehouse Masters television series



## Coder (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone else caught an episode of this new show yet? Building some pretty amazing (not necessarily code compliant) treehouses. Just wondering how one would go about permitting (or not) such construction. Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 5, 2014)

What channel is it on?


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2014)

Neat stuff they do

Says animal planet thought it was history channel


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 5, 2014)

I have seen a few shows, pretty nice tree houses, did one just outside of my jurisdiction, the homeowner had 80,000 so spend, I think I could find a few other items to spend my money on. I have yet to see an inspector on any of his shows. pretty costly to tear down


----------



## Coder (Feb 5, 2014)

Think you are correct on the Animal Planet channel CDA. Watched them build basically a SFR for 110k in a group of trees somewhere in Texas last night. Pretty interesting work they do. The pins they auger in the trees and the beams they raise are the backbone of the whole structure.


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/treehouse-masters


----------



## north star (Feb 5, 2014)

*~ & ~ & ~*

On the video, look closely at the [ decorative only ] handrailing

on the stairs.........Would any of you want to navigate those

stairs at night, ...in a rain or other slippery conditions ?

This particular project [ IMO ] looks like an injury / death

statistic just waiting to occur.

Just more evidence that Fools and their money soon part with

each other !

*~ & ~ & ~*


----------



## Keystone (Feb 5, 2014)

The owners enthusiasm makes me wanna huge a tree.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 5, 2014)

Great show.

Tree houses are recreational structures like swingsets, not regulated here. Nor would I want to start, we already squash creativity enough in the primary residence.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 5, 2014)

MJesse I agree, BUT these are not your average kids in the back yard tree houses. I do not know if they came here I think we would have to have a discussion about it


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Great show.Tree houses are recreational structures like swingsets, not regulated here. Nor would I want to start, we already squash creativity enough in the primary residence.


Yea but some cities get into set backs, zoning and those helpful hoa's


----------



## mjesse (Feb 5, 2014)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> MJesse I agree, BUT these are not your average kids in the back yard tree houses. I do not know if they came here I think we would have to have a discussion about it


Oh, I'm sure we would have a discussion too  



			
				cda said:
			
		

> Yea but some cities get into set backs, zoning and those helpful hoa's


Also a valid point. _*So far*_, we have turned the other cheek on tree houses and play structures.


----------



## Coder (Feb 11, 2014)

Anything over 200 square feet and up in a tree would be getting my attention. Think I need to build one for my son after watching these shows.


----------



## therlihy (Feb 27, 2014)

I just had someone ask me if they could build one in my town in NH. They stated the wanted a place for their kids to play and sleep in the summer with a bathroom. He didn't say how big he wanted to build it, but i am questioning how or how not to handle this one...


----------



## steveray (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!....Might be really sticky in the live free or die state....But if it has plumbing and wiring...I would need it to comply....



			
				therlihy said:
			
		

> I just had someone ask me if they could build one in my town in NH. They stated the wanted a place for their kids to play and sleep in the summer with a bathroom. He didn't say how big he wanted to build it, but i am questioning how or how not to handle this one...


----------

